# PDA gesucht



## poppycock (17 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem PDA. Nein, ich habe diesen nicht verloren! 
Vor ca. 3 Jahren habe ich leider meinen Casio Cassiopeia E-200G verkauft und merke erst jetzt, dass ich ihn wieder gut gebrauchen könnte.
Da ich vom Casio Cassiopeia E-200G überzeugt wurde, würde ich diesen noch einmal kaufen.
Nachteil an dem Gerät: Ich brauche für WLAN, Bluetooth etc. eine spezielle CF-Karte, aber ich könnte damit auch (wieder) leben.
Oder könnt ihr mir einen besseren PDA anbieten, der wenigstens WLAN schon integriert hat?
WindowsCE sollte es nicht sein, ein PocketPC-Betriebssystem (mindestens 2002) ist sehr wünschenswert!

Bietet mir am besten alles an, aber denkt bitte daran, dass dieser PDA privat benutzt wird und ich somit keine übertriebenen Preise akzeptieren kann! 

Vielen Dank,
poppycock


----------



## thomass5 (19 Oktober 2007)

Kein Angebot, sondern nur ne Empfehlung
O2 XDA Cosmo oder was baugleiches. Hat WLAN und Bluetooth onboard und wenn Du magst, kann er auch telefonieren. Aber Vorsicht Display halte ich für empfindlich angebracht, habe bei meinem das Display in der Hosentasche beim Toben mit meinen Kindern zerbrochen(100€). Ein Touchdisplay fehlt mir in keinster weise.
Thomas


----------



## thor1980 (20 Oktober 2007)

Servus, ich hätte noch einen PDA Asus MyPal A 626 mit WLAN/WiFi und Bluethoot den ich verkaufen möchte. Falls du interesse hast melde dich einfach mal bei mir unter 0170/1629176.
Garantie sind noch 21 Monate.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## trinitaucher (20 Oktober 2007)

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrunge mit den PDAs von Fujitsu Siemens? Insbesondere die Serie "Pocket Loox C"?


----------



## poppycock (20 Oktober 2007)

Hallo.

@thomass5:
Vielen Dank für die Infos. 

@thor1980:


> ich hätte noch einen PDA Asus MyPal A 626 mit WLAN/WiFi und Bluethoot den ich verkaufen möchte. [...]  Garantie sind noch 21 Monate.


Das Angebot hört sich gut an, aber wenn auf dem Gerät noch so lange Garantie ist, dann ist es ja quasi noch fast neu?!
Hab schon gesehen, neu kostet das Teil um die 230 Euro. Wie ist denn dein Preis?

Da ich nur kleinere Aufgaben mit dem PDA erledigen will und mir eigentlich nur Memo, Kalender, Adress-Verwaltung, Webbrowser und ein paar Spiele genügen, brauche ich halt kein High-End-Gerät.
WLAN integriert ist zwar eine tolle Sache, aber wenn es auch mit einer speziellen CF-Karte geht, warum nicht?!

Ich höre mich noch weiter um, vielen Dank für die Angebote bis jetzt! 

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## thor1980 (21 Oktober 2007)

Ich denke mal das du dich nun fragst warum ich ihnverkaufen möchte, da er doch fast wie neu ist,oder  
Das kann ich verstehen. Ich habe ihn mir im August zugelegt und hatte ihn auch bis jetzt im gebrauch, aber da ich nun ein neues Handy habe mit dem ich das gleiche machen kann was ich damit gemacht habe ist der PDA nun für mich unwichtig geworden. Als er ist nicht kaputt oder schlecht. War die ganze Zeit damit zufrieden und würde ihn auch weiter behalten wenn ich das neue Handy nicht haben würde  
Tja die frage mit dem Preis. Wie du schon gesagt hast liegt der Neupreis im moment bei ca. 230€ da kann ich aber sagen das ich die nicht haben möchte ich dachte so an die 180€ VB. Falls du interesse hast kannst du dich sehr gerne bei mir melden und dann könnte man alles weitere dann besprechen. Meine nummer lautet: 0170/1629176.
Kannst mich eigentlich die ganze Nacht noch anrufen da ich eh Dienst habe oder melde dich dann einfach morgen oder so. Falls ich den Anruf nicht mitbekommen sollte werde ich auch zurückrufen wenn die Nummer angezeigt wird.
Ansonsten wünsche ich noch eine schöne Nacht und ein erholsames Wochenende.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## poppycock (21 Oktober 2007)

Hallo thor1980,

ich konnte mich bis jetzt nicht bei dir melden, da ich beruflich sehr eingespannt wurde, trotzdem halte ich dein klasse Angebot im Hinterkopf. 
Ich muss mal bei mir gucken, wo sich noch ein paar Euros verstecken...
Hoffentlich willst du den PDA nicht mit der Brechstange loswerden, so dass ich mich von jetzt auf gleich entscheiden muss. 

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Bossi (22 Oktober 2007)

Hi Stefan,

ich würde denn PDA gern für 170 € nehmen. Kannst du dich bitte per PM bei mir melden dann klären wir alles weitere.


mfg Bossi


----------

